# Didn't accept a 4.54 passenger



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Since we started a few months ago here in Puerto Rico, to me a 4.54 passenger is still unacceptable. I need the money but not in exchange of a low rating that may put my job in danger.

I read there is no punishment for not accepting pax other than a few minutes timeout. I hope it is true.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm a late night driver on the weekend so I don't accept anyone below 4.6 unless it a surge ride. Late night driver usually have a low rating so accepting anyone below a 4.6 will just hurt my rating even more.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I accepted a 4.34 today.. he didn't seemed to want to talk much and was in a hurry to get to the airport. Still gave him 5*.


----------

